# Wood Burning



## EdSquatch (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone else burn wood? I have done some.


----------



## overboard (Apr 14, 2018)

NICE! I can barely draw a stick figure, so not for me!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 16, 2018)

Something I've never tried. I find it appealing but it would probably take more artistic talent than I have. Apparently end grain doesn't present a problem either. Nice work for sure. 

(The second from the top is my favorite.)


----------



## DaleH (Apr 16, 2018)

_Only in my wood stove ..._

Your work looks great!


----------



## Bateman (Apr 17, 2018)

Not what I expected. Very cool!

Do you sell these?


----------



## EdSquatch (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I have sold a few and given a few away. I will do custom stuff if someone wants something.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 16, 2018)

That's awesome. I haven't done this since I was a kid. My mom still has a sign I made for her for Christmas one year hanging in the kitchen. "Dale's Kitchen"


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome work man!


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 21, 2018)

Came here expecting pictures of trees and burning wood. Nice surprise to see this instead! Very talented, I really like the fish and Husky logo.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2018)

Bridge4 said:


> Came here expecting pictures of trees and burning wood. Nice surprise to see this instead! Very talented, I really like the fish and Husky logo.



Putting a pic of a forest fire under the heading of "Hobbies" might not be the best idea. :LOL2:


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 22, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Bridge4 said:
> 
> 
> > Came here expecting pictures of trees and burning wood. Nice surprise to see this instead! Very talented, I really like the fish and Husky logo.
> ...



:lol: I thought maybe we had some members from out west :shock:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice


----------

